# Bahnsen audio



## Solo Christo

I was wondering if anyone can point me to any *free* downloads of Greg Bahnsen's teaching, sermons, or debates. Here is all that I have so far...

Christian Education as Covenant
The Road to Rome: Was the Reformation Right?
War, Is it Ever Justified?
The Great Debate: Bahnsen vs Stein
Does God Exist?: Bahnsen vs Tabash

I realize that Covenant Media has pretty much all of his material. It's just that I simply don't have the funds right now to spend money on cd's or mp3 downloads (partly because I am trying to save the little extra I've got for Matt's books  ). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RamistThomist

That is about it, I think. The only other place I can think of, and you still have to pay, is mp3sermons, or something like that.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

It's worth the money.


----------



## crhoades

There are more available although I don't have the links right now...Evolution, Postmil, Tongues...I'll post them Monday when I get to work...


----------



## Solo Christo

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> There are more available although I don't have the links right now...Evolution, Postmil, Tongues...I'll post them Monday when I get to work...



Thanks Chris. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Solo Christo

I found a few more here...

Is Evolution Scientific?
Why I am a Postmillenialist
Challenge to Unbelief


----------



## Solo Christo

Still looking for "Tongues" Chris. No luck so far.


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> Still looking for "Tongues" Chris. No luck so far.



Looks like you found one of the websites already! Here's the other one. enjoy!

http://www.straitgate.com/bahnsen/index.htm


----------



## Answerman

I think this has links to all the ones posted so far and then some, if not atleast it is a good one-stop-shop for all of the free bahnsen:

http://rctr.org/pastblogs/aprilmarch2004.htm

Scroll down to the Thursday, March 18, 2004 post and you'll see them.

In Christ,
David

[Edited on 5-9-2005 by Answerman]


----------



## RamistThomist

Paul recommended a while back Michael Martin Under the Microscope. He said it might be one of the top 3. I could only listen to the first two due to funds, but it is that good; I assure you. Only a few other times have I seen a human being appropriate logic in a practical manner that leaves you breathless at the end.


----------



## Solo Christo

Many thanks fellas. My commute to work has gotten longer and I really need some listening material to pass the time productively. I appreciate it!


----------



## crhoades

Oh yeah,

Check out Mt. Olive Tape Library. People have found them on Sermon Audio but if you send away for their catalogue they have a ton of Bahnsen including his 63 tape series on Revelation as well as his 81 tapes on Calvin's Institutes. Not to mention a whole lot more! All for .25 a piece rental.

I have around a 45 minute commute each way to work and can't say how much I've learned because of it (and Bahnsen).


----------



## Solo Christo

Will do. My commute's about 45 min as well and I need to take as much advantage of the time as possible. I have only recently _heard_ Bahnsen speak, though I have read him for quite some time. It's a world of difference. I am not a theonomist, but I find his arguments in general to be very precise and compelling. I get much from his teaching and his example of demeanor, focus, and composure.


----------



## RamistThomist

In my opinion, he was a better speaker than writer, and I will put his writings up to anybody. The Stein massacre is a good example.


----------



## Solo Christo

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> In my opinion, he was a better speaker than writer,


I could not agree more. It's a rarity too--I can't think of many others who fall into that category. Maybe Bill Clinton , but that's not saying much!


----------



## Solo Christo

For those interested, I found 3 more here.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> For those interested, I found 3 more here.



Does their audio stilll work? I tried it a few days ago and Couldn't get it to download. But if you can, listen to Bahnsen's Law or Disgrace. It is the most powerful exhortation I have heard.


----------



## Solo Christo

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> For those interested, I found 3 more here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does their audio stilll work? I tried it a few days ago and Couldn't get it to download. But if you can, listen to Bahnsen's Law or Disgrace. It is the most powerful exhortation I have heard.
Click to expand...

Worked for me!


----------



## SolaScriptura

And me too! I downloaded one of his sermons.
(I'm going to pass it off as my own!) J/K


----------



## crhoades

The second sermon on Law and Wisdom is very convicting and powerful. It would do well for anyone who leans theonomically to listen to Bahnsen convict those who have the law but don't know how to use it (or grace either!). For non-theonomists, it would also be good to listen to it as you will hear a preeminent theonomist acknowledge that there has been a lack of charity etc. from reconstructionists etc. Then there is just the general thrust of the sermon that needs to be heeded by everyone.

The other two are very good as well but for some reason the second one tore me up. (probably because I needed to hear it...)


----------

